# كاريكاتير رمضان 2010 (متجدد طوال شهر رمضان)



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
*جاتلى فكره تعمل على الترفيهه 
بمناسبه شهر رمضان 
بعض الكاريكاتير لمشاهد تحدث فى رمضان 
تابعونا *

















































*



*



ههههههههههههه 
تابعونا 
​


----------



## sparrow (11 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههه
متابعين 
شكرا ليك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*كوكوووووووووو
بره القسم احسنلك :smil8:
هههههه
انا كنت هعمل نفس الفكرة 
بس انت وانت اتنين يعنى هههههه
ومنتظرين ياكوكو 
بس انا افضل لو حد من الأعضاء حب يضيف فالموضوع يبقى تمااااااام 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

جمال جدا يا كوكو  ومرمر

مدفع الافطااار ضرب ( المجاعة انتهت ) هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

جميل خالص مالص

وانا بردو لو لقيت حاجه

هاجي ارميها هنا يووووووووووووه قصدي انزلها هنا هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

*بعد اذنك طبعا يا كوكو









دول لاقيتهم عندي ع الجهاز
قلت انزلهم هنا ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كاريكاتير حلووووووووو
متابعه 
ثانكس كوكو​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

مفيش حد يسلفني حاجه ارميها عند كوكو

عشان اقوم معاه بالواجب في رمضااااااااااااان هههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

*جمييييييييل اوىىىىىىىىى
ومتابعة معاكم
ميرسىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد طبعا من اول المتابعين 
جامد من يومك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههه
> متابعين
> شكرا ليك


 
ميررسى على مرورك يا سبارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *كوكوووووووووو*
> 
> *بره القسم احسنلك :smil8:*
> *هههههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههه
اللى سبق اكل النبأ:t30:
فكرتك جميله طبعا 
ماعنديش مانع 
ميررسى على مرورك يا مرموره
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> جميل خالص مالص​
> وانا بردو لو لقيت حاجه​
> ...


 
ههههههههههه
ارميها طيب :t9:
ميررسى على مرورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعد اذنك طبعا يا كوكو​*
> 
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/upload*​
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/upload*​
> ...


 
من غير استأذان 
الموضوع لينا كلنا 
واللى عنده
 كاريكاتير يشارك بيه 
ميررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *كاريكاتير حلووووووووو*
> *متابعه *​
> *ثانكس كوكو*​


 
تنورى يافندم 
ميررسى على مرورك يا سويتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مفيش حد يسلفني حاجه ارميها عند كوكو
> 
> عشان اقوم معاه بالواجب في رمضااااااااااااان هههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههه 
هو فى حد بيتكلم :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *جمييييييييل اوىىىىىىىىى*
> *ومتابعة معاكم*
> *ميرسىىىىىىىىى*


 
تنورينا يا فندم 
ميررسى على مرورك يا نفرتارى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اكيد طبعا من اول المتابعين
> جامد من يومك يا كوكو


 

ميررسى على مرورك يا ابو كف 
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

مجموعه اليوم 2 /رمضان





*



*


*



*




*



*
​تابعوووووووووونا فى حلقات اخرى​


----------



## نغم (12 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة وكل المشاهد كانت رائعة بس ا المشهد الخامس كان اروع لان مع الاسف الشديد كثر من العائلات المسيحية والشباب المسحى يتركو كل شى ويجلسوا مثل الاسرى امام التلفاز 
صلاتى الى الرب ان يحررنا من هذه العبودية

ولو تسمحلى اعبر عن مدى اعجابى بتوقيعك لانه فعلا محتاجية فى الوقت الحاضر الرب يباركك على التشجيع الى كان فيه
ويسوع من علمه وفهمة يعطينا 
شكرا


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> هو فى حد بيتكلم :t30:​


 

ههههههههههه ايون عمتك روزي يا واد بتتكلم:smil8:


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.dawshagya.com/

http://www.dawshagya.com/













http://www.dawshagya.com/



​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه
حلوين اووووووووي يا كوكو
مرسي ليك
متابعة


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

رائع رائع رائع جدااا


هههههههههههههه


شكراااا










​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*حلووووووووووووووين يا كوكو*​


----------



## dodo jojo (31 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه..روعه..احلى تقييم للعسل


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2010)




----------

